
Why I moved my startup from San Francisco to San Diego - socalnate1
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/29/why-i-moved-my-startup-from-san-francisco-to-san-diego/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook&sr_share=facebook
======
exolymph
tl;dr is that SF is expensive.

